# Homelite 300 Classic Muffler Kit



## fourcarlsons (Sep 15, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find a muffler kit for a Homelite 300 Classic Chain Saw (Model# UT106870)? Attempted to order one through a Homelite authorized dealer last week and they called today saying the part is no longer available. Any ideas are welcome!
Thanks, Mike


----------

